# Hope for the UVic rabbits?



## Pipp (Jul 8, 2010)

This is just taking care of a few of them for now, but efforts will continue... 

ray:

http://www.timescolonist.com/life/UVic+rabbits+sent+home+Gulf+Islands/3245082/story.html#ixzz0t2ZvUQTz

*
UVic rabbits sent to a new home on Gulf Islands* 


The first contingent of rabbits from the University of Victoria was shipped to a new home at a Gulf Islands sanctuary yesterday.

The feral rabbits, former pets or their descendants, were living under huts on campus that are about to be demolished, so they had to be relocated before the major rabbit removal operation gets underway later this summer.

Nine rabbits, including an extremely pregnant doe, were taken by Susan Vickery of Common Ground, a wildlife assistance organization that, so far, has the only local rabbit sanctuary permit approved by the Environment Ministry.

"It all went well and the mom is probably hours away from delivering her babies. At least they will have a good life," said Vickery, who already has some UVic rabbits at the sanctuary following a pilot project last year.

Trapping will continue in the area and Vickery will take up to 25 rabbits living under the huts, which will then be sterilized at a cost of about $70 a rabbit.

The project received a boost yesterday with a donation of $2,400 from a UVic staff person.

"That has just paid for all the spaying and neutering," Vickery said.

The main campaign to clear the campus of about 1,400 rabbits, leaving about 200 within the Ring Road, will start later this summer, giving rabbit advocates a chance to solicit support for a licensed sanctuary in Greater Victoria.

The university's rabbit management plan calls for all rabbits outside the Ring Road and some in the centre of campus to be trapped and either killed or sent to ministry-approved sanctuaries, where they will be sterilized.

Setting up a sanctuary will take community financial support, including a land lease, and volunteers are needed to care for the rabbits, said Vickery, who is hoping the university will come up with a suitable site.

Although UVic has worked with Vickery to allow rabbits under the huts to be taken away instead of euthanized, some rabbit activists fear babies will be left to starve in the burrows when their mothers are removed.

On the Action for UVic Rabbits site, vocal bunny supporter Roslyn Cassells said for every female caught there will likely be a nest of babies underground, starving to death.

"Will the babies be killed by falling debris or crushed to death? Is anyone trying to save the baby rabbits underground?" she asked.

Vickery said one possible solution is for volunteers to go into the area after trappers have left and look for babies in the burrows so they can be reunited with their mothers.

Tom Smith, UVic's director of facilities management, did not return calls yesterday. To donate, go to www.earthanimalrights.org/home 


[email protected]

Read more: http://www.timescolonist.com/life/UVic+rabbits+sent+home+Gulf+Islands/3245082/story.html#ixzz0t7vDgHd6


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 9, 2010)

I feel for these rabbits...it is not fair that because irresponsible people let their rabbits loose, that these little souls must now suffer.

I can't think of anyone who will help.. =[ I emailed this lady offering any help I can. I just can't take in any more buns =[


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 9, 2010)

If anyone can donate money towards this cause, please do! This will help with food, spay/neutering, and building the sanctuary.
I turn 21 soon, and I've asked my friends to donate instead of presents and partying. If atleast one rabbit is saved, then this is worth it!

http://www.earthanimalrights.org/shop/5191


----------



## Pipp (Jul 13, 2010)

:bump:

Hey April, I've been looking for you. I don't think you're getting my texts. 

I want to do a yard sale/bunny meet up this weekend and donate some proceeds to the Vic bunnies.

Can you come? 


sas ray:


----------



## Pipp (Jul 15, 2010)

I had to just reproduce this, but visit the link! Give the news source a hit!

http://www.bclocalnews.com/vancouver_island_south/saltspringislanddriftwood/news/98377904.html
*
Salt Spring woman finds home for UVic rabbits*

BySean McIntyre - Gulf Islands Driftwood
Published:July 14, 2010 10:00 AM








Susan Vickery at her Stark Road home/animal care facility with a young rabbit.photo by sean mcintyre

Buy Gulf Islands Driftwood Photos Online

Just over a week ago, Salt Springâs Susan Vickery had loads of good intentions and a rough plan to rescue some of the rabbits that have overtaken part of the University of Victoria campus.
Thanks to an outpouring of support from donors on Vancouver Island, across Canada, the United States and as far away as the United Kingdom, sheâs now got more than $60,000 and space to build an animal sanctuary on a donated Saanich Peninsula acreage.
âHow good is that?â she said over the phone on Monday.
âHas the community ever been responding . . . thatâs a lot of money.â
A few days earlier, during a tour of her Stark Road home/animal care facility, Vickery was already ecstatic about the $10,000 sheâd received in online pledges.
The UVic bunnies have hopped in and out of headlines in recent years amidst debate on how to manage the cuddly critters.
The latest tally pegs the universityâs rabbit population at anywhere between 1,000 and 1,500 animals. The thriving herd is attributed to people who felt the universityâs sprawling green spaces offered an ideal place to abandon unwanted pets.
âOf course, the rabbits are only being rabbits. Itâs not their fault that theyâre here: people caused the problem,â said Vickery, who co-ordinates the Earth Animal Rightsâ UVic Feral Rabbit Pilot Project.
Vickeryâs project took on a whole new significance in late June when the university announced its intention to cull, sterilize or relocate the campusâ rabbits.
News that a preliminary group of UVic rabbits had found sanctuary on Salt Spring travelled among the universityâs staff and students. The media soon got hold of the story and the donations began to trickle in.
Early Monday, Vickery learned that a group known as the Fur-Bearer Defenders had contributed $50,000 to the pilot project.
Another call, later that morning, came from a farmer on the Saanich Peninsula who offered long-term accommodation for the rabbits on land near the Butchart Gardens.
âWhen the university speaks, people are listening; even if nobody likes what itâs saying, people are still listening,â she said. âA lot of people are very unhappy about [the cull] and they want the university to take another route.â
Vickery has operated Earth Animal Rights as a registered charity since 2001.
Up until last week it housed a few dozen rabbits, some roosters and a couple of cats. Those among the menagerie of rescued and recovered animals have learned to coexist peacefully under their keeperâs watchful eye. Even the dog, Cedar, knows thereâs a line that must never be crossed.
As if accustomed to the inevitable question about the impact escapees can have on the local landscape and gardens, Vickery notes that every rabbit at her sanctuary is spayed or neutered as soon as possible.
The first batch of rabbits Vickery received from UVic has already been to see an island veterinarian and are now being kept in cages approved by the provincial government. Most of her rabbits will be relocated to the Saanich acreage once land-use negotiations are concluded.
âIâm a responsible person, Iâve been doing this for years,â she said. âRabbit breeders on the island who do not spay or neuter are the real threat.â
Pet owners seeking to âset their animals freeâ are another major cause for concern.
In a recent letter sent to the Salt Spring Island Conservancy by the province, the Ministry of Environment outlines the potential harm that feral rabbits can cause to the local environment and gardens.
Much of the problem, the letter states, is due to âpeople who have the attitude that these are cute animals that are not causing any harm.
âThese behaviours and beliefs can complicate any effort to manage the situation as efforts to control rabbit populations are often met with resistance.â
The government letter came in response to a conservancy query for information on how to manage feral rabbits and non-native species.
Whereas the majority of domestic rabbits are European rabbits (Oryctolagus cuniculu), rabbits commonly spotted hopping alongside island roadways and in gardens are eastern cottontail rabbits (Sylvilagus floridanus), themselves introduced to the Sooke area by hunters in the early 1960s.
Roughly five years ago, the Salt Spring Island Conservancy established an online wildlife reporting tool as a way to monitor population trends for species such as the eastern cottontail.
According to Linda Gilkeson, the conservancyâs executive director, this yearâs reported sightings are off the charts.
âItâs been building and this year weâve reached critical mass,â she said.
For more details about Vickeryâs relocation campaign, visit http://www.earthanimalrights.org. More information about feral rabbits and the islandâs non-native rabbit population is available from the conservancy at http://www.saltspringconservancy.ca.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Yay!
I love how this community is getting together to save bunnies once again! I just hope Richmond decides not to do something upsetting next. (Although kudos to the city of Richmond for banning the sale of rabbits)


----------



## Pipp (Aug 20, 2010)

I didn't know the babies died (or the adults).  

So sad! 


sad :sad:


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Aug 20, 2010)

Ohh no.. I didn't know that some rabbits died =[

Jeez, atleast let the people who care for the rabbit's welfare do the trapping. It;ll cost less too.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 20, 2010)

seems like they are just trying to make it go away now that their in the spotlight.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 27, 2010)

*PixieStixxxx wrote: *


> Yay!
> I love how this community is getting together to save bunnies once again! I just hope Richmond decides not to do something upsetting next. (Although kudos to the city of Richmond for banning the sale of rabbits)


Agreed.

Great link Pipp with many important statements made.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 27, 2010)

Any updates?

Hindsight. You wish UVic would have done something sooner, to spare more innocent rabbits being born. And I wonder if the population was dogs and cats, would this make any difference among the UVic officers? 

UVic mentality. :rollseyes


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 28, 2010)

They did try some TNR programs but with new arrivals frequently, of other people dropping off intact former pets, they weren't able to sterilize enough. With people continuing to abandon unfixed rabbits there, they literally would never be able to get ahead of the population for spay/neuters. Unfortunately it's not just the UVic people who have the wrong mindset, it's also the former pet owners.

It's unfortunate that they can't make a pharmaceutical that can quickly, safely, and easily sterilize animals. It would be awesome for feral cat and dog populations too--just offer food or water doped with this sterilization drug to these animals, and you don't have to go through all of the work of TNR or TSR. Having volunteered with a spay/neuter clinic for cats (pets and ferals) at the Humane Society, all of these surgeries are rather involved, and it can be quite hazardous to the staff and volunteers to handle some of the feral animals, not to mention the risks involved in the surgeries and recoveries.

off my soapbox now, anyway it would be an awesome thing if the scientists (eep that's me) could figure out how to do that.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 28, 2010)

I think the problem was the rescues just couldn't get it together to house the rabbits. It wasn't supposed to be a capture and release program.

Easter story: UVicâs rabbit population facingcull

April 4, 2010 

_*From the Globe & Mail (Mar 30):*_

It could be curtains for hundreds of rabbits plaguing the University of Victoria after a pilot project to capture, sterilize and relocate 150 bunnies was a flop.
The project ground to a halt just one-third of the way through after it was determined that just a handful of rabbits could be relocated.

Only 51 rabbits were caught by the company in charge, Common Ground, at a cost to UVic of $17,743 â or $348 per rabbit. *But animal refuge societies could not accommodate any more rabbits. And efforts to find adoptive homes ran into the restrictions of the B.C. Wildlife Act, which requires special permits to take on any animal born in the wild. In the end, 40 of the 51 rabbits were returned to UVic.*

With the pilot projectâs below-par results and upwards of 1,500 rabbits at UVic approaching breeding season, many of them injured or malnourished, a cull is being seriously considered, said Richard Piskor, the universityâs director of occupational health, safety and environment.

âShould there be a cull, we would not announce it in advance,â Mr. Piskor said recently. âThis is a very emotional topic.â
A cull would most likely be done by trapping the rabbits, followed by veterinarians administering lethal injections, said Sara Dubois, the B.C. SPCAâs manager of wildlife services. While the B.C. SPCA doesnât endorse a cull, it may be the only option left, she said.

During the pilot project, rabbit-trapping was âremarkably easy,â Mr. Piskor said. The 51 rabbits were trapped within eight hours, using five traps that contained bedding and food.

âThey walked right in,â he said.

UVicâs bunnies, either dumped by irresponsible adults or descended from abandoned pets, have a short life and painful death, said Ms. Dubois, who recalls rabbits as a problem a decade ago when she was a UVic student.

As chief safety officer, Mr. Piskor is concerned about hazards created by the rabbits. At UVicâs sports fields, they leave multiple calling cards in the form of feces and burrows. A high-performance athlete could suffer a career-ending injury by stepping in a rabbit hole, Mr. Piskor said.

Adding fuel to the cull is that, of the trapped rabbits, half of them were one year old or less, indicating high mortality rates. Many had injuries, including missing eyes, torn ears and infections. One had to be euthanized. And almost all were malnourished, Mr. Piskor said.

Then thereâs the cleanup. Each day about three rabbits are killed by vehicles on UVicâs main road.

âI really feel for the grounds staff,â Mr. Piskor said.
When Victoria General was overrun with roughly 600 rabbits about a decade ago, it hired a sharpshooter. Today, only about a dozen rabbits surround the hospital, achieved by selective culling. In late 2008, the City of Kelowna also used sharpshooters to cull rabbits in the resort centre.

âWe donât approve of that,â Ms. Dubois said.
Instead, the B.C. SPCA has been actively lobbying pet stores to sell only sterilized rabbits.

On March 27, Victoriaâs New Petcetera had four dwarf rabbits for sale, costing $50 to $65. None were sterilized.

Pets West, also in Victoria, had one rabbit, Razzle Dazzle, spayed and from the SPCA. She had been abandoned in Mount Doug Park, another popular rabbit repository. Once sheâs sold for $30, the money will be donated to the SPCA, said Pets West assistant manager Danielle Molyneaux.

But for five days before Easter and two days after the holiday, rabbits, which can live up to 12 years, wonât be available at Pets West.

âNinety per cent of people who buy rabbits at Easter get rid of them,â said Ms. Molyneaux, who has worked nearly 11 years at the pet store, preceded by seven years at the SPCA.

Adults buy them for children but the novelty wears off, and, considered a disposable item, the animals end up in places like UVic.

âDonât get rabbits for Easter,â Ms. Dubois advised.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 29, 2010)

I give you guys, on the frontlines, so much credit for holding in there and doing what you can to -- accurately provide information, and assisting with as many as you can getting to safety.

Pushes your guts inside out, rips your heart out (if you got one) when you learn of the cruel things going on behind the scenes, and IRRESPONSIBLE People...

Dumping, and turning their backs. :banghead:banghead +


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 29, 2010)

tonyshuman wrote:


> ...
> 
> It's unfortunate that they can't make a pharmaceutical that can quickly, safely, and easily sterilize animals. It would be awesome for feral cat and dog populations too- ...
> 
> off my soapbox now, anyway it would be an awesome thing if the scientists (eep that's me) could figure out how to do that.



Just wanted to note here that chemical sterilization has been available for deer populations for many years. These articles may interest those of you interested in chemical solutions. 

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/wildlife_damage/nwrc/publications/06pubs/perry061.pdf

This is a neat article about current non-surgical contraceptive development
http://www.petside.com/petsideblog/2010/01/non-surgical-pet-population-co.php

This article outlines modern non-surgical sterilization methods: 
http://www.theriojournal.com/article/S0093-691X(06)00238-X/abstract

Current research is indicating that surgical speutering doesn't have as much effect on some populations though: http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1365-2664.2006.01264.x/pdf

This link may offer some help: http://www.fur.ca/TRS_index.php

If the trapping procedures are inhumane, I'm sure that there is legislation to lean on governing humane treatment - Any support from your animal welfare gov't body?

Keep up the good work out there, guys! We're cheering for you!


----------



## MugShotHollands (Aug 29, 2010)

euthanizing them if probably the best idea for these guys. They probably all have disease.. and they probably arent socialized with people so when they do get adopted out they will be very nervous and it isnt fair for them. Death isnt the worst part of life to be honest.


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Aug 29, 2010)

MugShotHollands:

These rabbits are extremely social. They are very used to people, and are well known for climbing up your leg and munching on veggies just inches away. The two I have are more friendly than my all my rabbits combined. So please don't go around saying awful things like that. You have no idea what these rabbits are like or the situation of potential adoptions.

I work in a veterinary clinic and had both my uvic rabbit tested. They are healthy and have no diseases.


----------



## MugShotHollands (Aug 29, 2010)

The easiest and more practical way to kill a rabbit it by dislocating it neck. Its pain free. And costless 






edited for inflammatory content


----------



## Pipp (Aug 29, 2010)

MugShotHollands, we ask that rescuers don't post criticisms or opinions in the Rabbitry forum as a courtesy, and we ask the same of breeders, please don't post in Rescue Me. 

This is adding nothing to the efforts at hand, please don't post again. 


sas


----------



## MugShotHollands (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry I didnt know. Well I hope they all get adopted!


----------



## Pipp (Aug 29, 2010)

Bill, I edited a line from your post because it was not an acceptable tone, we respectfully request that you temper your posts, thanks. 


sas


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 30, 2010)

Sas: is there a way that someone can take a bunch of pictures of the trappers throwing the traps with bunnies inside of them and pics of the trappers killing the rabbits? Pictures will stand up in court and maybe these bunnies can be saved.

Also I would love to foster a couple of these bunnies until they are ready to be transported to Texas.

It is sad how these bunnies are being treated. Breaks my heart. I hope that things work out for everyone who are trying to help these bunnies.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey Sweetie, I've been trying to get the time to email you, we can't just do a couple of fosters, we need to house 30 or 40 in a holding area in Washington State sometime after next Thursday, and we may have a space in Gig Harbor. 

Any chance you can come there and give us a hand with bunny care (feeding, cleaning, etc) at some point? They'll have to stay there for a week to 10 days or so. 

We'll be looking for volunteers. Also if you know anybody else who might be able to help out, that would be great! 


sas


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 30, 2010)

I will ask a couple vets that I know, maybe they can help. What about the humane society here in Kitsap County, can they help? If they can I will ask them if they have room.

I wish there was a way for me to get to Gig Harbor to help. I don't drive. The bus is my only transportation and there are no buses in Gig Harbor.

I could ask around at other vets here in Kitsap County and neighboring counties if they be willing to help house 30 to 40 rabbits for a week to 10 days.

Next Thursday, would that be the 3rd or the 9th of September?

I really do hope that these bunnies will be saved.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks again Bill Jesse for the link info. Thank you (always and often) Pipp for being a part of this endeavor and all your education efforts. For everyone who's lent a voice and support for all the innocent buns. PixieStixxxx. NancyMcClelland, Sweetie, tonyshuman. adding a hugsquish, if you can tolerate the emotion.

Unbelievable how social the rabbits are, and they have the potential to be a forever-loved companion. Truly hope *more vets* will get involved with the life-saving effort.

Ruthless behavior by UVic. ssd:

What NorthernAutumn typed, "Keep up the good work out there, guys! We're cheering for you!"

^ Ditto! * I want to learn more about this chemical sterilization find for deer.* Thank you NorthernAutumn for posting the educational articles.


----------



## Bill Jesse (Aug 30, 2010)

At 10:30 am PT the judge will render his decision on the rabbit's future. To say I am on nervous energy right now is an understatement.


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 30, 2010)

I will wait for the decision for the rabbits future. I hope the judge rules in favor of you guys so the rabbits can be saved.


----------



## Bill Jesse (Aug 31, 2010)

The judge overturned the injunction which was fine as it gave us time to get organized. That was the aim. But we are hardly organized, or maybe no one has told me. The trappers were on campus today and caught 50 rabbits. There were no observers so we do not know for sure. I believe they are going to a sanctuary but with UVic one never knows. I hope they do go as that particular group were my bunnies, the ones I saw every day including a lame one which we tried to get on Sunday.

We are supposed to get 40 bunnies for Texas on Thursday and a second group of 56 next Wednesday. This will be followed again for the next two weeks. It will be a logistical nightmare as we are lacking both funds and manpower.


----------



## Sweetie (Aug 31, 2010)

I will ask All Creatures if they can house 30 to 40 rabbits for a week to 10 days, I will also ask Relling Small Animal Hospital if they can do the same. 

I have one cage I can loan you guys for transporting a rabbit or two. It is small but both Sweetie and Prince can fit in it. It is basically for a guinea pig cage, but I use it when one of my rabbits needs to heal from whatever is ailing them.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Aug 31, 2010)

We dont show anymore.. I have probably 6-3 hole show rabbit carriers. They are in Texas.. not sure how we can work that out, but I am willing to donate them..


----------



## Bill Jesse (Aug 31, 2010)

Really appreciate the offer but we need them up here in Canada. We have about 30 at the moment which are on long term loan.

Thanks again.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 1, 2010)

Please keep us posted if there are other ways to help, from afar. Someone could maybe use a couple bucks in their pocket to fill up a gas tank and transport....

I hope they got to sanctuary. *Mankind and the irresponsible things they do -- as in dumping rabbits*, who proliferate like blinking your eyes, just disgusts me. 

Mankind is the bottom line on the trouble started, and yet you Bill do what you can to help all innocent lives.

I can only hope those got to safety that UVic already trapped, including your bunnies and the lame one. 

My fear is that they encountered an inhumane end... Will news or media follow-up on what happens to those caught by UVic authorities, or who UVic hires to trap?


----------



## Bill Jesse (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi

Thanks for replying. We have a web site if anyone wants to donate 

http://www.tracs-bc.ca and go to the Battle For The UVic Bunnies link.

We are moving bunnies out, some 60 have gone to local sanctuaries and Thursday we will get 40 more for the Texas sanctuary. It will be long and costly and the logistics quite difficult but the bunnies are priority number one.

I was at the campus today and the area where the lame guy was still has rabbits although we have put out the word to the other sanctuaries if they see him to let us know.

As to media follow up, I rather doubt it. The local media are truly pro-UVic and even today after the first removals they are carrying letters and editorials complaining about the money we are (and UVic) spending to do it.


----------



## Bill Jesse (Oct 14, 2010)

How many UVic rabbits were killed today when the university refused to delay the pickup for 2 weeks? The holding areas for these rabbits are full because the university trappers gave us rabbits to young to neuter and we had to hold them.
Very disturbing and shows the "kill" mentality of the infamous University of Victoria.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

UVic and their mentality is disgusting. Disturbing. Hard to comprehend to anyone with a volunteer heart to help out. Humans are disgusting at times. Thanking those that make a difference ~ and have a voice for creatures unable to talk. Especially when irresponsible humans put (dump) them there to proliferate.

Yes, Pet Stores: Sell sterilized rabbits. Don't give rabbits for Easter gifts thinking rabbits are suitable "toys".

Do they have qualified i.e. educated rabbit-savvy persons who can determine the too young from the mature bunnies?

Are there picture links or additional articles, Pipp, Jesse?


----------



## Bill Jesse (Oct 14, 2010)

Supposed to have vets or trained animal persons monitoring. Emphasis on the 'supposed to'.
Observers are permitted but often never given a time or location.


----------

